# Savage youth rifles vs reg Savage



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm looking to by a Savage 243 for my grandson. Anyone ever seen them side by side? They tell me Savage makes a stock where you can remove part of it. However, I need it to be as short as possible. 

Any other recomendations are certainly appreciated. 

Thanks 


Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I started my sons deer hunting at 5. Both were too small for even youth rifles. I chose the CVA break action .243. It was the smallest gun on the market at the time. They’ve now killed over a dozen deer with it and it’ll be the last year my 8 year old uses it.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

huntnflorida said:


> I started my sons deer hunting at 5. Both were too small for even youth rifles. I chose the CVA break action .243. It was the smallest gun on the market at the time. They’ve now killed over a dozen deer with it and it’ll be the last year my 8 year old uses it.
> View attachment 1047176


I have a CVA 7mm08. I wonder what the recoil difference is? 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I would really like to find one of the New England break action 243.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Outside9 said:


> I have a CVA 7mm08. I wonder what the recoil difference is?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


He will be fine with the 7mm-08. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickg (Jan 20, 2012)

There are a few options out there for reduced recoil factory loads for the 7mm-08.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

https://www.wideopenspaces.com/top-5-youth-hunting-rifles-deer-hunting-pics/


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Is there a 3 day waiting period in Florida to purchase a long gun? Older gentlemen at Academy said there was today. However, he did appear to be firing on all cylinders. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Never mind, apparently there isn't. 










Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

What caliber did you choose? Love my savage model 110. Not a fan of the axis models though 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Savage Axis II XP Youth Centerfire Rifle*243. Came with a Weaver 3x9. 



Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cynical (Apr 26, 2008)

Outside9 said:


> Is there a 3 day waiting period in Florida to purchase a long gun? Older gentlemen at Academy said there was today. However, he did appear to be firing on all cylinders.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


There is, but you meet one or more of the exceptions so you wouldn’t have to wait.


----------

